
Stripe has begun offering services in five new European countries - vixen99
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2020/05/27/payment-giant-stripe-launches-five-new-countries/
======
vixen99
There may be a paywall for some. Here's the gist:

"The $36bn (£28.7bn) business, founded by Irish brothers Patrick and John
Collison, will start processing payments for businesses in the Czech Republic,
Romania, Bulgaria, Cyprus, and Malta. Stripe’s expansion will bring its
international presence up to 39 countries with businesses using the service
able to accept payments both locally and from customers abroad, vastly opening
up the size of their markets."

